# Trim restorer choice help



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi. A new customer of mine has an 03 merc a class, he asked me about restoring the faded trim on the sills and bumpers/doors. I told him I'd look into it. I thought I'd try car pro dlux but I'll be looking at paying £50 with dlux, 1L of eraser n p&p. Im not sure how far it'll go and he doesn't want to pay anymore than £20.only thing I Could think of would be autosmart trim ultra. So what other products offers a semi permanent solution that isn't fussy or as expensive? Thanks


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

How long do you want it to last? Auto Finesse Revive is good, but you'll only get a few months out of it.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gtechniq has a good review... I ordered a bottle and will try it this week....


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

I've got ultra, seems good, been on the car 6weeks. Only down side is the 4 hours curing time, if your near plymouth I can let you have some:thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

realist said:


> I've got ultra, seems good, been on the car 6weeks. Only down side is the 4 hours curing time, if your near plymouth I can let you have some:thumb:


Oops, just seen your not very near plymouth:wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gtechniq T1
Obsession wax Nero
Gtechniq c4 for something more permanent


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Or Nanolex trim rejuvenator


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

WannaBd said:


> Hi. A new customer of mine has an 03 merc a class, he asked me about restoring the faded trim on the sills and bumpers/doors. I told him I'd look into it. I thought I'd try car pro dlux but I'll be looking at paying £50 with dlux, 1L of eraser n p&p. Im not sure how far it'll go and he doesn't want to pay anymore than £20.only thing I Could think of would be autosmart trim ultra. So what other products offers a semi permanent solution that isn't fussy or as expensive? Thanks


I doubt you'd use all of it on just his car, especially the eraser. Surely you could spread the cost between other customers cars you'd use the products on. Have you anything similar to eraser you could use to keep your costs down? Having used Dlux on some mirrors I love it, really brought them back to life.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I really fancy trying T1 as a trim product.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

gally said:


> I really fancy trying T1 as a trim product.


I'm really not a fan of this product at all I've got a bottle hardly used, if your interested drop me a pm

But to the OP I'd recommend nanolex trim rejuvenator, excellent product


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Loads to choose from spray on types to creams to gels to nano products ,having used and bought the above mentioned and more  I'm currently using Black Wow Pro expensive but the dogs danglies.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Have a go with the megs tyre gel, it might just surprise you.
lleave it on for 5/10 mins then wipe over with a mf, surprisingly good stuff on trim.
HTH


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

AF revive works real good on faded trim


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

If it is plastic trim then try Plasticare trim dye from ebay. I used this followed by a coat of AF revive and my trims came up a treat 

Before









After


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

realist said:


> Oops, just seen your not very near plymouth:wall:


Ha ha Thanks tho:lol:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

The_Weasel said:


> I doubt you'd use all of it on just his car, especially the eraser. Surely you could spread the cost between other customers cars you'd use the products on. Have you anything similar to eraser you could use to keep your costs down? Having used Dlux on some mirrors I love it, really brought them back to life.


Well I guessed I wouldn't have used all of it on 1 car, but car pro suggests (4 ) wheels n trim from half a bottle. I'd hope it would last 5or more cars with an average amount of trim. With not using anything like this before I'd not want to risk just using ipa instead of eraser unless other's have done that. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Goliath said:


> If it is plastic trim then try Plasticare trim dye from ebay. I used this followed by a coat of AF revive and my trims came up a treat
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


What car is that?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?90414-Restoring-black-trim/page4


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

robtech said:


> http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?90414-Restoring-black-trim/page4


Linseed oil! An interesting read. I'd forgot about these natural products.cheap too.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

If you can stretch the budget a little, the Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator is a good product. It is then a considerable leap in price to Gtechniq C4, but IMHO you well and truly get your money's worth with this option.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

TomG said:


> If you can stretch the budget a little, the Nanolex Trim Rejuvinator is a good product. It is then a considerable leap in price to Gtechniq C4, but IMHO you well and truly get your money's worth with this option.


I hadn't even realised they did this. Just looked it up sounds good and cheap n possibly better than dlux! How long r u getting from it?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/
This video is terrible .it isn't a good advertisement of the product, no restoration of colour or any of its other abilities. Just some one putting it on, with no gloves and buffing it off.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

You want Autosmart Trim wizard or Trim Ultra. Other products are overpriced in this segment and have no significant benefits compared to these 2


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> You want Autosmart Trim wizard or Trim Ultra. Other products are overpriced in this segment and have no significant benefits compared to these 2


I am an autosmart fan. Altho I May try linseed oil, it's in trim ultra n a lot cheaper n no 4 hour cure time. How'd u rate them?


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

C4 Permanent Trim Restorer fantastic stuff. Just make sure surface is clean,use some ISO & prepared properly it will last for a year or so.


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Careful treatment with a heat gun always works best for me. Once its done lasts for years too, just be careful not to burn the surrounding paint.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

WannaBd said:


> I hadn't even realised they did this. Just looked it up sounds good and cheap n possibly better than dlux! How long r u getting from it?


Have applied the C4 to a 8yo trim in good condition - it darkened and evened out the colour and surface texture - also beads like crazy. Given that the prep was good, there's no reason to doubt that I will get close to 2 years protection and looks from this single application.

The Nanolex was applied to a trim in worse condition, with lighter coloured blotches and generally faded appearance. The effect was similar to C4 but a little more dramatic, due to the contrast from the starting appearance. The key difference between the two products would seem to be the longevity of protection, with the Nanolex coming in at 3-6 months, whilst the C4 is 1-2 years. This would seem to correspond with the pricing of the products, with the C4 approx twice the price of the Nanolex, without even taking into account the smaller bottle size of the C4.

Bottom line - I'm very happy so far with both products :thumb:


----------

